# step7 musterprojekt für ansteuerung schrittmotorensteuerung (nanotec) gesucht



## pretender2009 (14 Dezember 2009)

einen wunderschönen guten abend an alle,

ich möchte das fahrrad nicht neu erfinden und suche über das forum ein step7 musterprojekt zur ansteuerung von nanotec-schrittmotorensteuerungen mit rs485-schnittstelle über eine siemens s7-300 cp341 (rs485).
vielleicht hat sich der eine oder andere bereits damit intensiver auseinander gesetzt?
laut meiner kontaktaufnahme mit dem support von nanotec können alle parameter und steuerungsfunktionen über die rs485-schnittstelle parametriert bzw. gesteuert werden.
falls sich jemand bereits über ein step7-programm hergemacht hat, ich würde mich über den einen oder anderen tipp freuen.

danke.
pretender2009


----------



## Royal_TS (15 Dezember 2009)

habe letztens erst nen nanotech Schrittmotor angesteuert,
jedoch nur über die digitalen E/A's der Schrittmotorkarte im zusammenhang mit nem 3-Punkt PID Regler.

Wenn du mit der seriellen Ansteuerung nicht zurechtkommen solltest wäre das evtl. eine Alternative.

mfg


----------



## Sinix (2 Februar 2010)

*@pretender2009*

...das Thema interessiert mich auch, hast du inzwischen einen Nanotec über S7 mit RS485 ans laufen bekommen? MfG​


----------

